# Scissor Sisters



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone else like them?









It's been along time since I've bought a CD-ROM ( or LP







) where I like virtually all the tracks...but this is one of those albums.









"There ain't no tits on the radio" too right, give me TV any day
















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My son lent me it. Despite my die hard musical taste, I didn't think it was that bad.

PG may disagree though...................


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, they have some catchy tunes









I haven't heard anything from them that I _dis_like.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My wife bought me that for Xmas Paul despite the fact I'd never heard of them, then the penny drops she loves them. I still haven't heard it but my 5 year old keeps singing schmo schmo all bloody day long!

I will have a listen soon and give my verdict!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> My wife bought me that for Xmas Paul despite the fact I'd never heard of them, then the penny drops she loves them. I still haven't heard it but my 5 year old keeps singing schmo schmo all bloody day long!
> 
> I will have a listen soon and give my verdict!


 Yes do.

Your young lass not learnt 'Tits on the Radio' yet then?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

can't say I've heard her singing that one yet Paul, perhaps her mam has given her the "not in front of your dad" talk!


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrreat album







except the one that sounds like Elton John


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Padraig said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrreat album
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Mary, the chorus and the piano style are definately Elton inspired.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

Padraig said:


> Mary, the chorus and the piano style are definately Elton inspired.


Yeah and the vocals sound like Robbie Williams.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Padraig said:
> 
> 
> > Mary, the chorus and the piano style are definately Elton inspired.Â
> ...


 Hey! It does sound like Robbie









Trish thinks the chorus is Elton









Have to borrow it again & read the inside sleeve.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

It's still a good album though, especially the cover of Pink Floyds 'Comfortably Numb'.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well listened to some of it not bad, many influences in there Wa;ters/Gilmour as Mac says , also the kinks & beatles to my ears. should get to here the rest of it later once litlun is asleep.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Like it especially track 7 Filthy/Gorgeous.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wow - this album seems to have made an impression on a few of us!


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Yeah I like too .... like Filthy/gorgeous which I sing with my 3 year old....

"cause you're filthy".... which she hears as "cause you're a princess"
















Do any of you like Maroon5?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sweet dial said:


> Yeah I like too .... like Filthy/gorgeous which I sing with my 3 year old....
> 
> "cause you're filthy".... which she hears as "cause you're a princess"
> 
> ...


 One of their songs I recall is good.

Oh dear - this really isn't my territory - OZZY!!??


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

Mrcrowley said:


> Oh dear - this really isn't my territory - OZZY!!??


 Sharon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bowie as well in there!

Some I like some I don't can't see this going into the van the mrs can keep it!

btw my brother says their name is slang for ladies that prefer ladies but being innocent I don't know what he means!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sweet dial said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear - this really isn't my territory - OZZY!!??
> ...


 Good point - in a way.

I like most stuff as I have said many a time. I just hate hard techno crap.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Bowie as well in there!
> 
> Some I like some I don't can't see this going into the van the mrs can keep it!
> 
> btw my brother says their name is slang for ladies that prefer ladies but being innocent I don't know what he means!


 Really?

That's a new one. Or is this bloke a wind up merchant


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

something to do with a position two ladies would adopt that resembles two pairs of interlocked scissors hence scissor sisters









Funny thing is the band is 4 blokes and 1 girl


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> something to do with a position two ladies would adopt that resembles two pairs of interlocked scissors hence scissor sisters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Few years ago I may have had the answer.

Not touched a porno for ages


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Wow - this album seems to have made an impression on a few of us!


I didn't say I liked it.









Bit too "Pop" for my taste.

Where's "Up the bracket"


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - this album seems to have made an impression on a few of us!
> ...


 Not my norm either Neil, as you know.

However it's just catchy. As long as it's a one off


----------



## Sweet dial (Mar 12, 2004)

> something to do with a position two ladies would adopt that resembles two pairs of interlocked scissors hence scissor sisters


Heard that too from a good source !


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Madam Sweet Dial, I'm shocked


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Not as much as me!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I only heard some of thier stuff the other day - wife bought thier cd.

Not bad, but being a Floyd fan, I really did not like their version of Comfortably Numb - ruined it I think......


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Garry said:


> I only heard some of thier stuff the other day - wife bought thier cd.
> 
> Not bad, but being a Floyd fan, I really did not like their version of Comfortably Numb - ruined it I think......
> 
> ...


I don't think they are bad. However I didn't know one of songs was a Floyd cover.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Garry said:
> 
> 
> > I only heard some of thier stuff the other day - wife bought thier cd.
> ...


One word "Cack"!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I just listened to a bit. Not what Pink Floyd would sound like.


----------

